# Ahoy Mates !



## Steyr (Mar 18, 2015)

Water Temp: 60.2 
Wind: Southeast 5-10 knots Inland Waters Smooth 
Location: St. Mary's Entrance 
Boat: jetty junkie 
Bait: fiddler crabs 
Crew: The Untouchables

Monday was exceptional weather wise. Calm and slick as glass. 
The huge dredge between the jetties had the water muddy as heck. 
Until the incoming tide headed in around noon when the water cleared 
We managed a fair sack of fish with four 5 pounders. Gorgeous day on the water


----------



## Riplukelee (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice! Is that on a particular reef or just a sweet spot you know about?


----------



## Steyr (Mar 18, 2015)

St.Mary's entrance Riplukelee...168 views and only 1 reply ? Not hard to figure out why other fishing forums draw more interest.


----------



## jfish (Mar 19, 2015)

To make you feel better


----------



## FishermanSailor (Mar 19, 2015)

Good catch! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Steyr (Mar 19, 2015)

jfish said:


> To make you feel better




Aah what a relief thank you Mr Hortense 

Are U showing off the fish or yourself


----------



## dawgwatch (Mar 19, 2015)

nice catch....looks like its getting that time...


----------



## jfish (Mar 19, 2015)

sunday biggest one.  8.5  water was nice then.  waves and wind.  had four nice fish one red one flounder.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 19, 2015)

Steyr said:


> 168 views and only 1 reply ? Not hard to figure out why other fishing forums draw more interest.



what can I reply???   It was an awesome catch and a great report and I am jealous of all them sheepsheads   

I was stuck at work Monday and since I work in the Chatham County jail I was dealing with a less desirable type of convict


----------



## Steyr (Mar 19, 2015)

Sharkfighter said:


> what can I reply???   It was an awesome catch and a great report and I am jealous of all them sheepsheads
> 
> I was stuck at work Monday and since I work in the Chatham County jail I was dealing with a less desirable type of convict



May all 'your' convicts and mine 'fry' for their crimes.

Replies to a thread is what makes for a fun place.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 19, 2015)

Steyr said:


> May all 'your' convicts and mine 'fry' for their crimes.


----------



## Steyr (Mar 19, 2015)

Been hangin' around Kilkenny in the Hill ?
 We need to load up and
go with Capt. Mark  Lewis. Purdy good ole boy......
I would trade him out a convict run, for a trout trip


----------



## ShakyBones88 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mark Lewis is the trout whisperer always have a good time when I've went with him


----------



## mudcrikitt (Mar 19, 2015)

What are these other forums you speak of? I need all the knowledge I can get!!!


----------



## trippcasey (Mar 19, 2015)

I need to go fishing soon or Im gonna explode!! Ive tuned and cleaned the boat, greased and put lights on the trailer, spooled and cleaned the dust off my reels, and havent had the time to fish at all. This is getting serious!! Im like a crack addict without crack!! I feel a case of anal glaucoma coming on with work.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 19, 2015)

nice pics!!!!! fat heathy fish!!!!!!

524 views and 15 replies!!!!!
The odds are increasing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big7 (Mar 19, 2015)

mudcrikitt said:


> What are these other forums you speak of? I need all the knowledge I can get!!!



Fishin' is us..??

He's just mad.

GON is the best "g" rated forum out in goofyland.

If someone on here don't know, you don't need to know either. PM OP and pick his BRAIN a little.

By the look of that catch, he's got it down. Pat.

Bet if you PM'd him, he might share a few tricks. 

Sheepshead are great eating.
When I lived in Clearwater, Fl.. I PAID a homeless guy to catch some fiddler crab, 
sand flea and scrape some barnacle off the beach and slips.. He "lived" under "Big Pier 60............. 
Paid him good too.. MONEY and gave him PLENTY of fish.
Yeah.. you can go to the oyster bar, and with some panty hose or cheese cloth, ALMOST good to go!
Gotz to be fresh though..

Funny... Sheepshead and Drum, even Reds were considered "trash" not that far back..

Bring me some or I'll come get all you don't want.


----------



## tidewater (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Cod nice catch...thanks for the report. Hoping to go next Friday!


----------



## jfish (Mar 19, 2015)

I agree he is a whiner


----------



## jfish (Mar 19, 2015)

Catch


----------



## Steyr (Mar 19, 2015)

gonna start callin' U short fish instead of jfish..
 Dude throw them babies back....pleaze
Oh well at least fish pics are better than selfies  
explain yoself son  u vote for obama ? 
Giddy Up...


----------



## jfish (Mar 20, 2015)

they stink the grease....


----------



## Sharkfighter (Mar 20, 2015)

One of the sheepshead in that pic looks deformed jfish.... Top on the right hand side...  just sayin...


----------



## jfish (Mar 20, 2015)

He made it stink also


----------



## Steyr (Mar 20, 2015)

This is a fun place...


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Mar 20, 2015)

Told a guy once up on a time "nice catch looks like u had some good luck"  he said "no luck to it"  "oh" I said. 
Did the limit on Sheepshead at one time was 25 now 15 . My fishing buddy and I been arguing about this.
OH YEA Nice catch!


----------



## No peekin (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice bunch of bait stealers you got there.


----------



## tidewater (Mar 22, 2015)

Man whines about posting a report with no replies...another guy acknowledges said report...other man fails to acknowledge said acknowledgement...go figure...giddy up&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Steyr (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow !  What a senseless reply for a fishing thread.
 Always liked the flirtatious tango of consonants and vowels containing whimsy jealousy.
 Go catch some fish, you will feel better tomorrow 
Giddy Up !


----------



## Etoncathunter (Mar 23, 2015)

Steyr said:


> St.Mary's entrance Riplukelee...168 views and only 1 reply ? Not hard to figure out why other fishing forums draw more interest.



I can't respond due to too much jealousy and envy.   I just can't stop looking though.   I just don't see myself getting to fish for them any time in the foreseeable future. Living 300mi+ away, too far and too expensive to justify a solo trip, and don't see the other half to agree to a family trip. So I have to live vicariously through yall.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 27, 2015)

Etoncathunter said:


> I can't respond due to too much jealousy and envy.   I just can't stop looking though.   I just don't see myself getting to fish for them any time in the foreseeable future. Living 300mi+ away, too far and too expensive to justify a solo trip, and don't see the other half to agree to a family trip. So I have to live vicariously through yall.



Ain't nothin' like some good ol' vicarious livin'!


----------

